# How do I cook yautia?



## VickiQ

_I sure am missing my Abuelita lately-though she has been gone over 30 years.Yet I can still smell the aromas from her kitchen at times and one of my very favorite things she would make was yautia- usually steamed with some kind of white fish and a whole onion- I think. I bought a package of the goya frozen yautia and I haven't the slightest idea what to do with it!! Thank you!!!Love and energy, Vicki_


----------



## jennyema

Steam it and serve it with Mojo Sauce (use Goya seasoning and not Accent in this recipe.

You can also shred it, and combine it with egg, onion and herbs (garlic, cumin, oregano, etc)and fry it as a fritter.


----------



## buckytom

ok, i know abuelita (grandma), but what is yautia?


----------



## VickiQ

yautia is a white root vegetable -like a potato shaped like a yam though


----------



## VickiQ

Jennyem- thank you for the recipe- would you happen to know how long to steam it for???


----------



## jennyema

Like potatoes or anything else, it depends on how large the pieces are.  I'd suggest to start pricking the pieces after 15 minutes or so to see if they are done.

A mojo sauce is traditionally served with yucca, but I recall having yautia (also called taro and malanga) with mjo at a local few restaurants.  Also fried as fritters.  But now I am remembering that the fritters in the restaurants were fried spiced mashed potato and not shredded.  I have made yucca fritters at home from shredded.


----------

